# Experience with Rhul Bee Supply in OR



## dpbntn (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: Experience with Rhul Bee Supply in OR?*

I purchase a Maxant extractor from them a year ago under the same circumstances - great service, great folks!

David Benton
Tucson Honey Company


----------



## maraboo (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: Experience with Rhul Bee Supply in OR?*

They're great people to work with. I've bought a little of everything from them.


----------



## chandler (May 28, 2009)

*Re: Experience with Rhul Bee Supply in OR?*

That's my main supplier. Started with them a couple years ago and have bought most of my stuff from them since. Great people and they have some very good classes. The mead making class was awesome. From what I can remember of it.


----------



## Klaus (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Experience with Rhul Bee Supply in OR?*

Good folks...no worries. Talk with Zack you won't be disappointed.
:thumbsup:


----------



## AdamB (Apr 15, 2010)

*Re: Experience with Rhul Bee Supply in OR?*

I went to their store several times just to look and learn before ever buying anything. The staff have always been helpful to me. The guy that helped my wife and I with getting our first hives knew that we are newbie's and sorted through the pallets of unassembled wooden ware to make sure that all of the boards were straight and fit together. He also discussed how to put the hive together even though the printed directions were easy enough to understand. I just appreciate the time Ruhl Bee Supply took to get us off to a good start.


----------



## Jpryce (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Experience with Rhul Bee Supply in OR?*

Thanks so much for all of your input. Very helpful.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Experience with Rhul Bee Supply in OR?*

Nothing against Ruhl, but last year better bee in NY was a couple hundred cheeper. Shipping the 3/6/9 frame across country was only about $80
Its worth looking into.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Experience with Rhul Bee Supply in OR?*

Ruhl bee supply has been around for nearly 100 years or over 100 years cant remember how long cause I haven't been around since they began, but I do know John the owner and he is a very honest man. Does this mean he'll give you the lowest price out there, maybe not but what he says is what will happen..:thumbsup:


----------



## bee happy (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: Experience with Rhul Bee Supply in OR?*

I have been doing business with Ruhl Bee for about 20 years. Yes they have been in business for 100+ years. Cheryl and and son, Tory had the business up to about 3 years ago when they sold. She was Bill Ruhl's niece. I am sure that John will be competitive. However, they have a different business model, I have had some unsatisfactory dealings with them. Started doing more of my business with someone else.


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Experience with Rhul Bee Supply in OR?*

All good. I have taken things back as I changed my mind and they do it all with a smile. :thumbsup:


----------



## Island Apiaries (Aug 9, 2010)

I have had nothing but great experiences with them.


----------



## taperdave (Oct 8, 2006)

John will treat you RIGHT! Good service!


----------



## mmiller (Jun 17, 2010)

I've used them 4 or 5 times and strongly recommend them to anyone. 
Fast and friendly service.

Mike


----------



## fisholot (May 23, 2010)

I have order from them. All good


----------

